# Buying Cichlids at PetsMart?



## PBengtson (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey guys,

I was just wondering what you guys think about buying African Cichlids from chains like Petco, PetsMart, etc. I wanted to get some more Yellow Labs but the 2 LFS in my area (Green Bay, WI) either have really poor quality Labs or none at all. The PetsMart by me has yellow lab juvies all the time and I've bought cichlids there before. So my question is are the cichlids there pure bred/high quality alot of the time or would you not recommend it? If you could just tell me what you think about buying cichlids from chains and what your experience is that be great.

Phil


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

PBengtson said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was just wondering what you guys think about buying African Cichlids from chains like Petco, PetsMart, etc. I wanted to get some more Yellow Labs but the 2 LFS in my area (Green Bay, WI) either have really poor quality Labs or none at all. The PetsMart by me has yellow lab juvies all the time and I've bought cichlids there before. So my question is are the cichlids there pure bred/high quality alot of the time or would you not recommend it? If you could just tell me what you think about buying cichlids from chains and what your experience is that be great.
> 
> Phil


Fish from the big box stores tend to be hybrids and bring disease into your house...you will see a lot of (Red Zebra/Yellow Lab) & (Peacock/Fryeri) hybrids there...

I would look into local fish clubs, somebody has to have good quality yellow labs near you for a buck to two each - bonuses are, you get to see the parents and you make a fish friend....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd order online. Occasionally I will buy from an LFS if they have the full scientific name and collection point.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I think if you know what you are looking for you can get lucky from time to time but I always have and always will quarantine from these chain stores. I have three very nice fish I found at petco. I found a protomelas mara rocks, protomelas ndiwe(more of a orange/blue empress) and a azureus. I have had many more problems with a couple of other LFS's especially in regards to hormoned fish. That is what sent me over the edge to start ordering online.

All that being said I did just place a 5 fish order for nicely colored males from a site sponsor/online vendor. If everything goes well then I will be doing this from now on. Just much easier to find the fish you want and male/female.


----------



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

i just bought an afra cobue from petsmart minutes ago.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Chain stores here tend to be pretty average for quality. I agree with Goofboy; Yellow Labs are extremely common and a local hobbyist is sure to have some nice quality ones breeding. Otherwise I'd order online or do a drive to a reputable LFS, if its a couple of hours away make a day of it.

Also you said you wanted to get more; you could just wait for your own ones to breed. Or take some sneaky snaps of the yellow labs at the chain store and someone here should be able to help you determine if they are genuine labs and of a decent quality.


----------



## bossanova9 (Jul 9, 2012)

IME you can actually get fairly nice labs from Petco, but they're a bit pricey at 10 bucks each, and there's no guarantee they're not hybrids. Labs with lots of black on their dorsal/pect fins are more desirable, but the ones from the chain stores seem to have been bred to be solid yellow. I would follow the advice given here. Look online and to your neighbors.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A solid yellow fish (no dorsal stripe) is not Labidochromis caeruleus. Possibly a hybrid between Labidochromis caeruleus and Metriaclima estherae.


----------

